# Xorg For All Users & Boot Help



## markbsd (Nov 4, 2013)

I decided to give FreeBSD another shot, this time with Xfce. So far, so good.

I've installed the bare base system on an old piece of x86 architecture, then, as root, with `pkg_add -rv xorg dbus hal xfce4` and the addition of the following lines to /etc/rc.conf


```
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
gdm_enable="YES"
```

and `cp xorg.conf.new /etc/xorg.conf` I can now start Xfce with `startx`, however, the system will not boot straight into gdm/xfce. This is really only a minor problem as I don't mind logging in and typing `startx`.

The issue I now have is that `startx` only loads xfce while logged in as _root_. When logged in as any other normal user it just starts basic xwin. How do I correct this? Thanks.

And +1 to FreeBSD for how quick and smooth this is on an old piece of hardware! Really nice.


----------



## markbsd (Nov 4, 2013)

Can't figure out how to edit, but it should read:

`cp xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf`


----------



## markbsd (Nov 4, 2013)

I also forgot to mention that I performed `echo "/usr/local/bin/startxfce4" > ~/.xinitrc` after `Xorg -configure` generated the xorg.conf.new file that I copied to /etc/X11/xorg.conf

I performed everything described as root.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 4, 2013)

Create .xinitrc in the home directory of each user also.


----------



## markbsd (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks, @wblock@

Without starting a new thread -- as it is somewhat related -- will I encounter similar problems given that I've installed all packages (or compiled ports) as root? I've only installed a half dozen apps; browsers, abiword, gv & gqview, pgp/gnupg, etc.

Also, any advice on the GUI login? Do I need to add something like


```
local_startup=â€${local_startup} /usr/local/xfce4/etc/rc.dâ€
```

to /etc/rc.conf

as well as what I've already added. (
	
	



```
gdm_enable=â€YESâ€
```
)

Thanks again.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 4, 2013)

markbsd said:
			
		

> will I encounter similar problems given that I've installed all packages (or compiled ports) as root?


No, ports and packages can only be installed as root.


> Do I need to add something like
> 
> ```
> local_startup=â€${local_startup} /usr/local/xfce4/etc/rc.dâ€
> ...


No, those aren't needed.


----------



## markbsd (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks, SirDice. Any ideas why GDM isn't loading at boot and I'm stuck with the CLI login screen? Maybe after adding ~/.xinitrc to each user's home it will work?

Not sure where to post this query I have concerning GPA (GUI GnuPG frontend), but I can't `pkg_add` it, and whenever I try to `make install clean` from /usr/ports/security/gpa I get the following error:


```
===>  gpa-0.9.4 requires gpgsm. (Re)Install security/gnupg with the GPGSM option ON, then rebuild security/gpgme if installed.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/gpa.
root@freebsd:/usr/ports/security/gpa #
```

However, I can't seem to figure out how to `pkg_delete gnupg` in order to reinstall it with the GPGSM option ON. Furthermore, I can't even remember installing gpgme, unless it was installed as a dependency when installing gnupg. Any ideas? Should I just run with Seahorse and forget GPA?


----------



## trh411 (Nov 4, 2013)

Do the following:


```
# cd /usr/ports/security/gnupg
# make config
# make reinstall clean
```
That should allow you to make configuration changes and re-install the port.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 4, 2013)

For good answers, please don't post unrelated questions that are not mentioned in the thread title.  Start new threads for those.


----------



## markbsd (Nov 5, 2013)

trh411 said:
			
		

> Do the following:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Thank you.

I did what you suggested. Then, I did `make reinstall` in security/gpgme. Finally, I tried to `make install clean` in security/gpa but was presented with the same error!


```
http://www.gnupg.org/related_software/gpgme/
===>  Cleaning for gpgme-1.4.3
root@freebsd:/usr/ports/security/gpgme # [CMD]cd ../gpa[/CMD]
root@freebsd:/usr/ports/security/gpa # [CMD]make install clean[/CMD]
===>  gpa-0.9.4 requires gpgsm. (Re)Install security/gnupg with the GPGSM option ON, then rebuild security/gpgme if installed.
*** [install] Error code 1
```



			
				wblock@ said:
			
		

> For good answers, please don't post unrelated questions that are not mentioned in the thread title.  Start new threads for those.



Okay. I'll make a new thread. Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 5, 2013)

markbsd said:
			
		

> Finally, I tried to `make install clean` in security/gpa but was presented with the same error!
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Rebuild security/gnupg and enable LDAP and GPGSM.


----------



## markbsd (Nov 5, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Rebuild security/gnupg and enable LDAP and GPGSM.



@trh411 already suggested I do this:



			
				trh411 said:
			
		

> Do the following:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Which I did. Then, I did `make reinstall` in security/gpgme (as the initial error message instructed). Finally, I tried to `make install clean`, again, in security/gpa but was presented with the same error!


```
http://www.gnupg.org/related_software/gpgme/
===>  Cleaning for gpgme-1.4.3
root@freebsd:/usr/ports/security/gpgme # [CMD]cd ../gpa[/CMD]
root@freebsd:/usr/ports/security/gpa # [CMD]make install clean[/CMD]
===>  gpa-0.9.4 requires gpgsm. (Re)Install security/gnupg with the GPGSM option ON, then rebuild security/gpgme if installed.
*** [install] Error code 1
```

Seahorse works, which is good. But I'd like to get GPA GUI front end if possible. Not sure why I'm having such difficulty with it. It would be great if we could just `pkg_add -r` it.


----------



## markbsd (Nov 5, 2013)

Weird. Just did the process again and it worked. Now have gpa!

Thanks, guys.


----------

